# Hand Carved Metal Lip Swimmer



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

My best work yet.


----------



## skateman (Oct 20, 2009)

What are you using for blanks? I have tried cedar and basswood, but the pike and muskie up here just chew them to pieces.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

This one is Poplar. Gonna be hard to keep them toothy critters from tearing up any wood plug. Do you topcoat your stuff with epoxy? It makes them a lot tougher.

Dean


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice workmanship!


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

